# Help!!Problem With C++



## Josan (Nov 1, 2007)

I m new to programing and i use DevC++ Compiler but when ever i tries to make a program by coping word to word from a c++ book  it give me a errors 
what could be the reason ..Plz help me out


----------



## Sykora (Nov 1, 2007)

It means that most probably the code you're using is from a book which is older than the compiler you use. Post the code here, and we'll tell you in general what is wrong.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> I m new to programing and i use DevC++ Compiler but when ever i tries to make a program by coping word to word from a c++ book  it give me a errors
> what could be the reason ..Plz help me out



maybe its because most books use turbo C++. download it by typing in google search: <download turbo C++ 3.0> its available in one of the first five links in an abandonware site. try installing it.

I tried coppying its headder files to a folder named includes(not include) in the root of Dev  C++ install folder. then I replaced #include<iostream.h> with #includes<iostream.h> and so on for all headder files, so that dev cpp uses turbo's headder files. It really impressed my computer teacher back at school, and it worked to an extent.

OR, you may try learning the way Dev C++ is different from turbo and also about the headder files and commands you may need to use.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 1, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> I m new to programing and i use DevC++ Compiler but when ever i tries to make a program by coping word to word from a c++ book  it give me a errors
> what could be the reason ..Plz help me out


can u please mention which Book u r referring and what type of errors u got ???


----------



## Josan (Nov 1, 2007)

@MetalheadGautham Can You Plz help me hoe to install turbo C++


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 2, 2007)

*How To Install Turbo C++ 3.0*

*This is how you install Turbo C++ 3.0*​
Go to THIS google search and use the first link(the vetusware one) to get your coppy of turbo C++.
Extract the contents to a folder.
It has a few zip files in it. Unzip them all to the current folder. don't worry about replacing files. nothing bad happens.
double click the install.exe file.
follow the on screen instructions. leave the installation directory as it is - TC folder in the C drive.
let it install.
coppy the TC.exe file and paste a shortcut on the desktop.
use it to access Turbo C++!
Warning: Turbo runs on DOS, so make sure you have it. The editor is pretty old fashioned(I mean it), but it has cool syntax highliting and all that, so you will still be happy. Just get to know how to use its windows.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 2, 2007)

^^
And that is how you will grow up to be blind, too.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 2, 2007)

@ Josan,

I will recommend u to LEARN "Dev C++" instead of downgrading to "TurboC++".

Learning "Dev C++" will surely help you in "Windows Programming in C++"


----------



## Ankur (Nov 2, 2007)

@Josan .... 

Try Dev C++ or MS Visual Studio 6 instead of TC++. Dev C++ is recommended as its a freeware. Follow Public Poll Dude  .....


----------



## abhishek_del (Nov 4, 2007)

See man the difference b/w turbo and dev is that one is in DOS (former) and the other one in Windows (latter) ie all handles, values etc are returned by OS.
And Dev C++ is a project by free software foundation.

The difference in syntax is.
1. conio.h and graphics.h is not available in dev c++, but if u still want it u can get it( serach on their forum for this, u'll surely get it).
2. use <iostream> instead of <iostream.h>
3. use int main in place of void main and retuen 0 before completing thebraces ( {} )
4. use *system("pause")* statement at the end...its like conio.h....and there are few other differences  which u can figure out later.
Obviously, None of the conio and graphics functions will work in dev C++ unless u get their header files.

BYE..PM me if u want to clarify anything


----------



## Josan (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks U All ,all this ingormation realy helped 

thanks again ...


----------

